# Puerto serie RS232 controlado por Visual C



## krit (Abr 10, 2009)

Siempre se me han atravesado los lenguajes de alto nivel así que dándole vueltas me he decidido por el C.
No se si elegí bien o no pero la cosa andaba entre Visual Basic o Visual C y elegi esta.

Acabo de descargar e instalar Visual C# 2008 Express y estoy siguiendo el manual en PDF pero cuando cuando arrastro el Serial port de Cuadro de herramientas->Componentes al Form no se queda pegado en la Ventana de diseño y por mas vueltas que le doy no consigo averiguar el motivo.

Agradeceria  que alguien de la comunidad me saque del atolladero antes de que vuelva a renegar y me vuelva a mi ensamblador de siempre

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Meta (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola:

Puedes usar el lenguaje que desees, el mejor que conozca o incluso el más cómodo se te de. Fíjate bien en la foto de abajo donde se coloca el componente. O bien en la *página 141* del manual Visual C# en PDF de la versión 1.9 _(Comprueba si tienes esta versión última del manual)._

Si te da por usar el Visual Basic o Visual C++ usa este manual aquí.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## krit (Abr 11, 2009)

Gracias Meta;no se lo que hacia mal pero al final consegui arrastrar el SerialPort y casi logre rematar todo el manual. Otro dia seguire.

Creo que seguire con Visual c# pues parece fácil hasta ahora. Otra cosa será cundo haya que crear código, pero bueno, poco a poco. A ver si de esta vez lo consigo.

Lo dicho, mil gracias y hasta otra.

Un saludo.


----------



## aknightofgod (Abr 24, 2009)

Oye me podrias pasar de donde estas usando el manual de C#, es q yo necesito sacar varios bytes por el serial al igual q leer por ahi, sabes donde podria encontrar un tutorial o algo asi?, y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Meta (Abr 25, 2009)

Por aquí puedes sacar el manual de Visual C# versión 1.9 del manual en PDF

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/

Directamente aquí:
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Lo de enviar varios bytes si te refieres a tramas, mira en la página 157.

Saludo.


----------



## aknightofgod (Abr 25, 2009)

oey gracias ahora mismo checo el manual, pero ahora tengo otro problema bueno uno no tan grave pero problema al fin, todas las compus de las q dispongo tienen vista, una con linux, pero pues si no me busco q alguien me preste una con xp para poder suar mas o menos el puerto, pero no sabes si hay forma de q simule con vista o algo para poder probar el programa?, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------

